# need advice asap!! crs and api algaefix



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

NOT SAFE FOR INVERTEBRATES. I believe right on the bottle it says "Do not use in a tank with crustaceans, crabs, lobsters or shrimp.

I'd do a larger water change and definitely put some cuprasorb and charcoal in your filter.


----------



## thenewguy (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks for the headsup.. i definately did not see the "Do not use in tank with freshwater crustaceans, crabs, lobsters or shrimps." i'm just hoping they'll survie throughout the night. some are still all over the place.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I would do a LARGE WC as large as possible. Then throw a bunch of Carbon on the filter and just in the tank itself. As much as you have available.

With that said, chances are all your shrimp are dead. 

I've done something similar before and it isn't fun.

-Andrew

PS. There isn't any reason to be using this product in the first place...


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

I think algae killing products also kill plants, it would say on the label as well 


Big water change, and lots of activated carbon like Mord and A. Hill said.


----------



## avandss (Dec 15, 2010)

And your tank does not even seem to have bad algae


----------



## !shadow! (Jan 25, 2010)

wow 150? l just got 4 lol


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

You have 150 CRS in that tank? NICE~ 

Hopefully they are all ok!!!


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

You did the right thing in removing the shrimp from that tank. I hope they survive.

Massive and repeated water changes will be needed to remove the Algaefix from that tank. Carbon will help too.

Introduce only a few shrimp back to that tank to start, and see if they survive. Algaefix seems to be rather tenacious, especially with porous substrate.

The only use I've found for Algaefix is as a three-day dip, at recommended concentration, to remove algae from plants without harming them. Followed of course by a thorough wash and soak in clean water. I'll never use it in a tank again, as I learned from experience it can even kill fish.


----------



## Moe (Jan 22, 2004)

not good!


----------

